# Falling Off



## Ella.04 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello everyone, 
I do not own a horse, however I have been taking lessons on a riding school horse for nearly a year now. A few weeks ago I began taking jumping lessons and only jump approximately 0.5m as I have only just began. Today I had a lesson with my instructor in which I fell off 3 times in a row. All 3 times were my fault, with the problem either being the speed (too slow or too fast) or my positioning. I felt embarrassed and so frustrated; I have only fallen off 3 times in the whole year I have been riding and this felt like a massive step back in my progress. Has anyone else ever fallen off this many times in a row? Does this make me a bad rider?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I would say you're not just ready to be jumping.

Maybe have more lessons and work on your balance at different paces.


----------



## Ella.04 (Sep 5, 2019)

Rafa said:


> I would say you're not just ready to be jumping.
> 
> Maybe have more lessons and work on your balance at different paces.


I felt the same, but my instructor assured me she believes i'm ready due to the fact i have done the exact same jumps in canter before, with only success. But I have just booked flat work lessons in to help regain my balance before going again, thank you.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

In my younger days I worked in a racing yard.

Rode out three times a day and got dropped every other day, at least.

There’s no real shame in falling off if you’re pushing yourself a bit and you never let the horse go (although if you’re in a school I suppose it might be forgivable)

However, if it’s knocking your confidence then perhaps take a step back to where you’re comfortable.


----------



## Ella.04 (Sep 5, 2019)

Linda Weasel said:


> In my younger days I worked in a racing yard.
> 
> Rode out three times a day and got dropped every other day, at least.
> 
> ...


I always push myself when riding and try to step out my comfort zone every lesson, and i'm not fazed by falling off. Today just made me feel embarrassed because i know i can do better and made errors that were so simple.

Every time i fell i kept hold of the reins so the horse did not bolt off, but he's so well behaved he wouldn't anyway.

Hearing that you experienced your fair share of falls really helps me to feel less embarrassed, and your reply has really helped me to move on from this. I'm going to ensure my balance and position is correct in my next flat work lesson and shall try again after.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Rafa said:


> I would say you're not just ready to be jumping.
> 
> Maybe have more lessons and work on your balance at different paces.


I would agree with this. Also work in forward seat firstly in walk then trot and canter so you build strength in your lower leg.
Perhaps (if health and safety still allow such things) work without stirrups too?
Please don't feel disheartened - everyone falls off even the pros!


----------



## Ella.04 (Sep 5, 2019)

Ringypie said:


> I would agree with this. Also work in forward seat firstly in walk then trot and canter so you build strength in your lower leg.
> Perhaps (if health and safety still allow such things) work without stirrups too?
> Please don't feel disheartened - everyone falls off even the pros!


Thank you so much for the reply, i'm always ready to take on board suggestions, and will definitely take your advice. Unfortunately my riding school rarely do no stirrup work, usually only when doing sitting trot to help sit further into the seat, but i might suggest this to my instructor and see if she allows me to do more. I'm feeling much better about the whole experience now, i just felt so much initial embarrassment that made me become overwhelmed.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ella.04 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply, i'm always ready to take on board suggestions, and will definitely take your advice. Unfortunately my riding school rarely do no stirrup work, usually only when doing sitting trot to help sit further into the seat, but i might suggest this to my instructor and see if she allows me to do more. I'm feeling much better about the whole experience now, i just felt so much initial embarrassment that made me become overwhelmed.


Exercises to strengthen your lower leg like working in all paces in light seat / two point / forward seat (all different names for the same thing) will really help. If you practice your jumping position when you are just walking do you feel strong and stable or wobbly? The more you practice the better it will get. Also working on your core will help with your stability.


----------



## Willsteak (Jan 10, 2020)

Have you been jumping again with more success? falling off is a big part of learning


----------



## EGUSVet (Apr 3, 2020)

Nothing to be embarrassed about. I had been jumping for nearly 20 years and got dumped twice on the same day by two different horses at a very high profile showjumping championship. Televised. My friend has since uploaded it to youtube for my viewing pleasure (And our whole friend circle)


----------

